# Bike rental at La Poma Bike Park



## rc-architect (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello,

I'll be visiting Barcelona in early July and I'd like to ride the La Poma Park. I DJ on a 26" here in the states and I'm hoping to rent one when at La Poma. Web searching has not turned up any rental options yet. I did send a note to pureriding.eu to see if they will rent. Ant advice would be appreciated, I'll buy you a beer if your in La Poma when we are.

Thanks,
rc


----------

